

Visualising sorting algorithms - rlm
http://blog.brucemerry.org.za/2010/09/visualising-sorting-algorithms.html

======
stravid
<http://www.sorting-algorithms.com/>

Insertion, Selection, Bubble, Shell, Merge, Heap, Quick and Quick3 sort
compared and visualized.

~~~
dotBen
Lol, I call this site "Sort Porn"!

------
sgt
Inspired by recent videos that visualized various sorting algorithms w/audio,
I decided to create a Radix sort video using using Python:

<http://rasterburn.org/~sgt/stuff3/radix/>

(YouTube link, although video is laggy so I recommend the previous link):
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJ8QKkei7QY>)

------
anthonyb
One of my favorites is merge sort, visualised in Protovis:

<http://vis.stanford.edu/protovis/ex/sort.html>

------
dill_day
See also <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1511332>

